# Software > Linux >  Πρόβλημα στο routing με το zebra

## Nickman

Εχω προσπαθήσει επανειλημμένα με διάφορες αλλαγές στα zebra.conf-ripd.conf για να παίξουν αλλά μάταια. Μπορεί κάποιος πιο έμπειρος απο εμένα να μου πεί τι λάθος κάνω? Πιο κάτω είναι τα zebra και ripd conf αρχεία αντίστοιχα.

!
! Zebra configuration saved from vty
! 2003/09/21 12:08:01
!
hostname zebratest
password zebra
enable password zebra
log file /home/nickman/Documents/zebralog/zebra.log
!
interface lo
!
! local area
interface eth0
ip address 192.168.0.0/8
!
! wireless area
interface eth1
ip address 10.0.0.0/8
!
interface wifi0
!
!
line vty
!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
!
! Zebra configuration saved from vty
! 2003/09/20 15:04:36
!
hostname ripdtest
password zebra
enable password zebra
log file /home/nickman/Documents/zebralog/ripd.log
!
router rip
network 10.0.0.0/8
network eth1
!
line vty
!

----------


## spirosco

Πρωτα απ'ολα και να δουλεψει, το subnet 192.x.x.x δεν θα το βλεπει κανεις απο το υπολοιπο δικτυο γιατι οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος απο 10.x.x.x κοβεται.

Εκτος του eth0 (nic) το interface της wireless pci -που αν θυμαμαι καλα εχεις- πρεπει να ειναι wlan0 και οχι eth1.

Τρεξε ενα `route -n` και καντο paste εδω για να βγαλουμε ακρη.

----------


## DiGi

> ! local area
> interface eth0
> ip address 192.168.0.0/8
> !
> ! wireless area
> interface eth1
> ip address 10.0.0.0/8


Edw prepei na baleis thn ip adress pou exeis se kathe karta oxi subnet

----------


## Achille

Αντέγραψε τα αρχεία από το ftp://zebra.cslab.ntua.gr/pub/linux/conf/zebra

Δεν χρειάζεται να δηλώσεις τίποτα στο αρχείο zebra.conf.

Στο ripd.conf αν έχεις παραπάνω interfaces από 5 eth και 4 wlan, πρέπει να τα προσθέσεις (σιγά μην έχεις!).

----------


## Nickman

Auto einai kai to routing meta to route -n

Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
10.2.6.0 10.2.6.85 255.255.255.0 UG 0 0 0 eth1
10.2.6.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth1
192.168.111.0 192.168.111.11 255.255.255.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0
192.168.111.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 eth0
127.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 U 0 0 0 lo
0.0.0.0 192.168.111.12 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 eth0

sorry gia ta greeklish alla otan mpaino me root den jerv pos grafei ellhnika.

----------


## spirosco

zebra.conf
! 
! Zebra configuration saved from vty 
! 2003/09/21 12:08:01 
! 
hostname <Συμπληρωσε με> ! Βαλε τo Hostname του router. 
password zebra 
enable password zebra 
log file /home/nickman/Documents/zebralog/zebra.log 
! 
interface lo 
! 
! local area 
interface eth0 
ip address <Συμπληρωσε με>/24 ! Βαλε την ΙΡ της NIC που συνδεεται το local subnet.
! 
! wireless area 
interface eth1 
ip address <Συμπληρωσε με>/24 ! Βαλε την ΙΡ της NIC που συνδεεται το wireless iface. 
! 
!interface wifi0 
! 
! 
line vty 
!


ripd.conf
! 
! Zebra configuration saved from vty 
! 2003/09/20 15:04:36 
! 
hostname <Συμπληρωσε με> ! Βαλε τo Hostname του router.
password zebra 
enable password zebra 
log file /home/nickman/Documents/zebralog/ripd.log 
! 
router rip 
network eth0 
network eth1 
! 
redistribute connected
!
distribute-list awmn in eth0
distribute-list awmn out eth0
distribute-list awmn in eth1
distribute-list awmn out eth1
!
access-list awmn permit 10.0.0.0/8
access-list awmn deny any
!
line vty 
!

Τονιζω παλι οτι μονο τα IP's που βρισκονται μεσα στο range 10.x.x.x γινονται distribute. Τα υπλοιπα κοβονται!
Θα εχεις τα routes του awmn αλλα κανεις δεν θα βλεπει το εσωτερικο σου subnet.

----------


## stardust

Eγώ ένα πράγμα δεν καταλαβαίνω τα wlan1 ,2 ,3 ,4 που τα κάνεις config?

----------


## spirosco

> Eγώ ένα πράγμα δεν καταλαβαίνω τα wlan1 ,2 ,3 ,4 που τα κάνεις config?


Οι ενσυρματες καρτες εχουν ονομα της μορφης _eth0_,_eth1_ κλπ.

Οι ασυρματες καρτες εχουν _wlan0_,_wlan1_ κλπ.

Ο nickman προφανως εχει εξωτερικο wireless interface.

----------


## stardust

Ωραία εγώ που έχω μια ασύρματη κάρτα PCI γιατί την βλέπω σαν eth.επειδή την έχω δηλώσει σαν eth στο /etc/network/interfaces?

----------


## spirosco

Υποθετω πως ναι.
Και λεω υποθετω γιατι εγω δουλευω μονο εξωτερικα interfaces (προς το παρον).

----------


## Achille

Όλες οι κάρτες φαίνονται σαν ethX, εκτός από τις κάρτες που χρησιμοποιούν σαν driver το hostap, οι οποίες φαίνονται σαν wlanX.

Στο Debian τις κάνεις configure στο /etc/network/interfaces.
Τα ονόματα τα δίνει ο πυρήνας, εσύ απλά τα χρησιμοποιείς για να βάλεις τις σωστές IP. Αν δώσεις λάθος όνομα, απλά δεν θα σετάρεις τίποτα στο αντίστοιχο interface.
Για να δείτε ποια interfaces έχει αναγνωρίσει ο πυρήνας (και στα οποία μπορείτε να δώσετε IPs και να τα κάνετε up), γράφετε "ifconfig -a"

Μην βάζετε τίποτα στο αρχείο zebra.conf, δεν είναι δουλειά της zebra να σετάρει τις IPs στα interfaces.

Δείτε το αρχείο ftp://zebra.cslab.ntua.gr/pub/linux/conf/ripd.conf , πρέπει εκτός από το 10.0.0.0/8 να βάλετε και το 147.102.0.0/16 γιατί ήδη παρέχεται μέσω του κόμβου cslab πρόσβαση σε συγκεκριμένα sites στο πολυτεχνείο, τα οποία θα ανακοινωθούν όταν σιγουρευτούμε ότι δουλεύουν 100% σωστά (τώρα παίζουν μόνο στο link cslab-vardas, αφού το link cslab-bliz-achille είναι υπό κατασκευή).

----------


## Nickman

Θα το δοκιμάσω όταν πάω σπίτι σπύρο. Η κάρτα μου είναι cisco aironet 350 pci και δυστυχώς πάλι δεν έπαιξε παρότι αντέγραψα το ripd.conf απο την διεύθυνση που είπε ο αχιλέας (έσβησα τις παραπανήσιες eth2-eth4 και wlan1-wlan3).

----------


## Achille

Πιθανόν να μην έχεις multicasting support (ο default πυρήνας του Debian χωρίς modules δεν έχει).
Αν έχεις Debian, κατέβασε και βάλε τα απαραίτητα πακέτα, δες οδηγίες στη σελίδα

http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/awmn/ΟδηγόςΡύθμισηςDebian

----------


## Nickman

Οχι .. έχω Mandrake 9.1

----------


## spirosco

Για να καταλαβεις απλα αν ο kernel σου εχει υποστηριξη multicast τρεξε το εξης : *ifconfig eth0*.

Θα σου εμφανισει κατι σαν κι αυτο:

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00 :: 0:B7:92:3E:1F
inet addr:10.17.119.129 Bcast:10.17.119.191 Mask:255.255.255.192
UP BROADCAST RUNNING *MULTICAST* MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:31691639 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:33305019 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:180 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:100
RX bytes:1988708280 (1896.5 Mb) TX bytes:3393917883 (3236.6 Mb)
Interrupt:10 Base address:0xc000

Αν βλεπεις το *MULTICAST* τοτε ο πυρηνας σου ειναι οκ.
Αν οχι τοτε θελεις recompile.

----------


## stardust

επειδή ακολουθώ πιστά τις οδηγίες σας για να καταφέρω να στήσω τη zebra όλα αυτά που λέτε τα έχω κάνει και διπλοτσεκάρει αλλα δώστε μου μια εξήγηση γιατι στα logs του zebra παίρνω συνέχεια το error

2003/09/25 07:00:33 ZEBRA: netlink-listen filter function error

Tι recompile τον kernel,του Αχιλλέα τον kernel(5 φόρές),του cirrus τον kernel(80 φορές).τι recompile την zebra,τι telnet στη zebra,στο ripd.EΛΕΟΣ.Δε ξέρω θα περιμένω 3 μήνες να βρει το πράγμα τον ισιο δρόμο...

----------


## Nickman

Και θα χάσεις ότι πιο πολύτιμο? Και εμένα δεν μου παίζει και κάθε μέρα περνάω 2-3 ώρες αποκλειστικά σαν root για να μπορέσω να το κάνω παίξει και εκείνο πεισμώνει και βγάζει λάθη. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να του περάσει ... μπορεί αν οχι 3 εβδομάδες (τόσο μου πήρε ενα προηγούμενο πρόβλημα) ίσως 3 μήνες αλλά στο τέλος θα παίξει ..είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου.

----------

